# Confederate Jasmine



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

So we have Confederate Jasmine growing out in back of our house and I love the smell of it. Today I was working near it and noticed that all sorts of bees/moths are stuck in the flowers. Are these things death traps?


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I live in south Texas. We have several of these vines growing, but I have not noticed any bees working them. I wish that they would. We do have several hummingbirds enjoying the feast.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a huge clump of them and they smell great. I never see my bees on them, and at least one of my hives is within 50 yards of it.


----------

